# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartwatch, smart clock >  Cronovo, EKG smartwatch, Cronovo Inc., Warrington, United Kingdom

## Airicist

cronovo.com

youtube.com/@cronovo6152

facebook.com/cronovo

Co-founder and CEO - Vinod Halai

"Cronovo - World's First EKG Smart Watch" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Cronovo ECG EKG Smart Watch

Published on Nov 30, 2016

----------

